# Küstenknigge die 2te



## Blauortsand (29. März 2004)

Ich habe mal versucht die Ergebnisse des ersten Threats:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=25961
zusammenzufassen und möchte diese Vorabversion weiterhin zur Diskussion stellen!

Desweiteren würde ich mich freuen wenn mit dem Ergebniss auch was geschieht! Im Board verankern fände ich klasse!! Ich fände es aber auch super wenn der Inhalt auch von anderen Meerforellen Homepages genutzt werden darf!! Ich will natürlich nicht, das jemand  denkt es werde sein Gehirnschmalz geklaut den er in diese Ausarbeitung gesteckt hat aber ich fände es halt wirklich super wenn das Ergebniss für jedermann frei verfügbar wäre - so vonwegen Schutzrechte ..... !

Ich hoffe ich habe nichts übersehen und wenn nehmt es mir nicht übel aber der Threat steht ja auch weiterhin zur Debatte!


----------



## Blauortsand (29. März 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

*Küstenknigge 1. Version*

Der Küstenknigge soll über gesetzliche und soziale Zusammenhänge an unseren Küsten informieren und dazu helfen dass der Umgang zwischenmenschlich sowie mit der Kreatur Fisch möglichst korrekt und respektvoll stattfindet!
Er richtet sich an alle die, welche die doch recht engen Küstenabschnitte miteinander teilen Küstenneulinge sowie an „Alten Hasen“, Bellybootfahrer und Schleppfischer!

*Mindestmaße, Schutzzonen und Schonzeiten 
für Meerforellen im Meer: *  

*Schleswig-Holstein * 

• Mindestmaß 40cm 
• vom 1.Oktober bis zum 31.Dezember sind gefärbte Forellen geschont
• Blanke Fische dürfen Ganzjährig entnommen werden
Fischschonbezirke gelten vom 1.Oktober bis zum 31.Dezember um Mündungen von Zuflüssen und im einzelnen durch Verbindungslinien von Eckpunkten begrenzt werden, die in einem Abstand von 200 m beiderseits der Mündung und von dort im rechten Winkel seewärts bis zu einem Abstand von 200 m zur Uferlinie liegen, die Einzelnen Zuflüsse können/sollten der Landesverordnung über die Ausübung der Fischerei in den Küstengewässern (Schleswig-Holsteinische Küstenfischereiordnung - KüFO) entnommen werden.
• Ganzjährige Schongebiete:
Einmündung der Krusau in der Flensburger Förde mit einem Radius von 600m um die Mündung
Gebiet vor der Ausmündung der Schlei laut Schleswig-Holsteinische Küstenfischereiordnung - KüFO
• http://www.lsfv-sh.de/downl/KueFO.PDF


*Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

• 45cm
• vom 1.September bis zum 30.November
• Fangbegrenzung von 3 maßigen Fischen pro Tag
http://www.mv-regierung.de/laris/da...793-2-6-lv0.htm


*Dänemark* 

• 40 cm Mindestmaß
• vom 16. November bis zum 15. Januar sind gefärbte Forellen geschont
• In Dänemark ist auch ein Vertriebsverbot beschlossen, dass heißt, dass Fische nur von registrierten Fischern und Nebenerwerbsfischern verkauft werden dürfen.
• Es ist verboten innerhalb von 75m von Ausgelegten Netzen und Reusen zu angeln.
• Es gibt zwei Arten von Schongebieten Ganzjährige sowie Saisonale.
Ganzjährig sind Wassereinläufe von über 2m Breite geschont in einem Radius von 500m um den Einlauf.
Vom 16. September bis zum 15. Januar sind Wassereinläufe in einem Radius von 500m um den Einlauf geschont die unterhalb von 2m Breite liegen. Dazu kommen noch Schongebiete, die als biologisch wichtig eingestuft werden und deshalb als Schutzzonen deklariert wurden/werden. Die Angler haben sich über Schongebiete vor dem Fischen zu informieren!

ALLE DATEN SIND OHNE GEWÄHR!!!!!!!
BESTIMMUNGEN UND GESETZE KÖNNEN SICH JEDERZEIT VERÄNDERN!!!!


*Gefärbte, Blanke und Untermaßige und Meerforellen/Definitionen*

*Blanke Meerforellen*

Als Blanke Meerforellen gelten Fische die ein silber gefärbtes
Schuppenkleid tragen und die Schuppen lose sitzen! Lose Schuppen fallen schon in der Regel während des Drills oder der Landung ab. Fallen erst Schuppen ab, indem man gegen den Strich der Schuppen stärker mit dem Fingernagel kratzt so ist meiner Meinung nach der Fisch als gefärbt einzustufen!

*Gefärbte Fische*

Unter gefärbten Forellen versteht man Forellen die sich im Laichkleid befinden und auf dem Weg zu, während oder von dem Laichgeschäft sich befinden. Andere Umschreibungen lauten „Braune“ oder „Absteiger“ und „Aufsteiger“.
Das Schuppenkleid der Fische sitzt fest und ist ins bräunliche verfärbt. Die Färbung ist sehr unterschiedlich je nach dem Stadium indem sich die Fische befinden es geht von nahezu schwarz bis hin zum leichten Braun!
Vor/während dem Laichaufstieg nehmen die Forellen den zuvor beschrieben Farbton an!
Nach dem Laichgeschaeft bleiben die Meerforellen meist noch eine Weile im Fluß und wandern dann je nach Witterungsverhältnissen wieder ins Meer ab. In der Regel bleiben die Fische nach dem Abstieg für ein paar Tage in der Nähe der Zuflüsse aus denen sie Abgestiegen sind und aklimatisieren sich wieder im Salzwasser. Im Meer beginnen sie wieder hungrig zu fressen sie haben während der vergangen Strapazen fast alle Fettanteile verloren (deswegen ist der kulinarische Genuß auch nicht sonderlich hoch!) deshalb stürzen sich die Forellen auf alle Nahrung die an ihnen vorbeischwimmt – es ist wirklich keine Kunst gefärbte Fische von einem Köder zu überzeugen!
Nach einiger Zeit im Meer verlieren die Fische den bräunlichen Farbton und bekommen ein silbernes losesitzendes Schuppenkleid und gewinnen wieder an Kondition und fressen sich wieder rund und prall dann sind es wieder Blanke Fische auf die wir beim Fischen hoffen!

*Untermaßige Meerforellen*

Die Mindestmaße können Gesetztexten entnommen werden!
Gängige Bezeichnungen:
15-20 cm = Smolts
20-45 cm = Grönländer



*Schonender Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch!*


Erkennt man, dass ein Fisch untermäßig oder gefärbt ist, sollte insbesonders darauf geachtet werden, dass der Umgang besonders schonend vonstatten geht!
Dazu sollte Folgendes beachtet werden:

Den Fisch möglichst nicht keschern sondern mit der Hand landen!

Die Hände vor dem anfassen des Fisches nass machen, da so die Schleimhaut des Fisches nicht so in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird!

Wenn der Haken sehr lose sitzt ist es oft auch möglich den Fisch unter Wasser zu lösen. Sitzt der Haken fest sollte der Fisch behutsam aus dem Wasser gehoben werden und Lösegeräte wie Zangen sollten immer griffbereit sein!

Jedem Fisch, der released (zurückgesetzt) wird sollte ein angemessenes Healing gegönnt werden!
Healing = Nach dem Drill, egal ob mit Fliege oder Blech, den Fisch nicht einfach lösen und weg isser. Viele Meerforellen haben nach besonders starkem Drill (oder wenn sie in schlechter Kondition sind, Sommer=Sauerstsoff) Probleme eine aufrechte Schwimmposition einzunehmen. Das bringt leider oft Orientierungslosigkeit mit sich. Die Mefos eiern dann hilflos umher (landen auch mal am am Strand) oder sinken zu Boden. Eine Meerforelle kann dann überflüssigerweise eingehen.
Oder so:
Nach dem Hakenlösen dem erschöpften Fisch in Handgelenktiefe vorsichtig unter den Bauch halten, bei größeren Fischen auch noch die Schwanzwurzel. Ich weiss, im Winter ist das hart.
Wenn der Fisch wieder Orientierung und Kraft hat wird er zielstrebig die Hand verlassen. Natürlich den Fisch in die richtige Richtung halten.

*Schonender Umgang mit der Kreatur Mensch*

Oftmals sind sehr viele Menschen die doch dieses eigentlich entspannende Leidenschaft teilen gestresst aufgrund von Begnungen mit anderen „Küstenverrückten“!

Ein freundliches Begrüßen anderer Angler sollte auch für die recht schweigsamen Norddeutschen auf jedenfall möglich sein ohne dass ihnen gleich die Zähne ausfallen! Man sollte aber auch berücksichtigen, dass oftmals viele unterwegs sind um sich zu entspannen und dazu gehört nicht unbedingt, dass dieses Bedeutet mit jedem ausgiebige Gespräche zu führen oder dass andere auf die man trifft vielleicht gerade `nen schlechten Tag haben!

Neid, Anderen keinen Fisch gönnen und Pöbeln tut nicht not!
Fische gibt es oftmals an vielen Stelen, die muß man halt nur finden gerade dazu verhilft oft ein nettes Pläuschchen mit Anglern die man am Wasser trifft oftmals sind die Menschen die da am Wasser herumziehen gar nicht so schweigsam wie sie aussehen besonders bei den dänischen Anglern hab ich schon oft sehr nette Bekanntschaften gemacht nachdem ich die Hemmschwelle „Hoffentlich kann der jetzt auch ein wenig deutsch oder Englisch“ überwunden habe!

*Grenzüberschreitungen*

Als oft sehr störend wird empfunden wenn sich andere Angler nähern oder gar vor einem oder zu nah an einem ins Wasser steigen!
Man sollte immer erst in das Wasser steigen wenn man beobachtet hat ob da ein anderer Angler ist und ob dieser in eine bestimmte Richtung watet – erst mal schauen wohin er will! Dann hinter ihm einsteigen ( mindestens 30m Abstand) oder einen sehr großen Abstand halten (200m) und ihm dann auch nicht den Platz versperren wenn er sich dann nähert sonder immer einen Abstand einhalten von mindestens 30m zur Not das Fischen unterbrechen falls man auf jemanden zuwatet und dann fortführen wenn man/er dann vorbei ist.

In DK gibt es ja sozusagen ein Rotationsprinzip für die Hotspots!
Das ist so ähnlich wie in den Lachsflüssen geregelt Werfen fischen dabei ein paar Schritte weiterwaten und so Strecke machen die anderen Angler warten bis der Kollege schon was weiter (mindestens 30m) ist und fischen dann hinterher hat man den Spot abgewatet z.B. ein Riff so geht man wieder nach hinten und stellt sich an! Natürlich habe ich auch Verständnis dafür wenn man sich nach Stundenlanger Suche den Fisch gefunden hat dann keine Lust hat `nem gerade angekommenen Angler auch mal auf seinen Platz zu lassen und dort zu verharren!

Mit Booten und Bellybooten sollte immer ein mindestabstand von ca. 1,5 facher Wurfweite mindestens zu Watangler eingehalten werden wenn mann sich ihnen nähert!
Bei Booten die motorisiert sind sollte der Abstand noch deutlich vergrößert werden! Die Möglichkeiten mit Bellyboot und Boot sind einfach größer als der Beschränkte Radius eines Watanglers – natürlich kann man auch Ufernah von seinen Gefährten angeln, solange man zuerst an dem Platz gewesen ist!

Auch auf die Anwohner der Küstenregion sollte Rücksicht genommen werden, man sollte nicht einfach über jedes Grundstück laufen um zu seinem Angelplatz zu kommen man kann ja auch vorher fragen oder Drumherum gehen. Desweiteren sollte der Badebetrieb nicht gestört werden und auf die Lärmentwicklung geachtet werden.


----------



## elefant (29. März 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

#6  - Das liest sich gut!
Wäre schön,wenn es eine Druckversion davon in Touri-büros und Angelscheinausgaben geben würde!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

Finde ich bis jetzt sehr gut!!

Ich denke es dürfte kein Problem darstellen, das andere MeFo - Seiten auch den Text verwenden können. Wenn man ihn per PDF zur Verfügung stellt/verankert, kann ihn eh jeder runterladen.

Wenn Ihr Euch bis zum 20.04. auf eine endgültige Version einigt, würde ich das noch im Maimagazin unterbringen, wenn Ihr das so wollt.

Einfach kurz Bescheid sagen unter magazin@anglerboard.de


----------



## Truttafriend (29. März 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

sieht schon seeehr gut aus. Vielleicht fällt uns noch was ein, ansonsten würd ich nur noch etwas an den Formen arbeiten. Anreden und so.


----------



## eddy (29. März 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

@Blauortsand
Tolles Ding,super aufgemacht
kleiner Zusatz: Die Schonzeit in Dänemark/Bornholm geht sogar bis zum 28./29. Februar (hab ich auch erst diese Jahr erfahren).
gruß eddy


----------



## Karstein (29. März 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

Prima Sache, BOS - Kompliment!

@ eddy: wusste ich bislang auch noch nicht, die Bornholmer Regelung. Ich war zwar frühestens im März da, aber für die Zukunft gut zu wissen!


----------



## Fxndlxng (29. März 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

Tolle Sache, 
da hat sich jemand Mühe gegeben  #6 
Hoffentlich kriegen das viele zu sehen.


----------



## steve71 (29. März 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

Sehr ordentlich, Jelle!

Da hast Du dir viel Arbeit gemacht#6
Ich denke wer das gelesen hat und sich an die angegebenen Punkte hält, wird keine Probleme an der Küste bekommen oder verursachen.
So ein Merkblatt sollte bei jedem Angelgeschäft und bei allen Turisteninformationen an der deutschen Ostseeküste zu bekommen sein!!

Gruß Steve

Ich hätte noch eine Idee: Vielleicht noch ein Satz zu den jeweils vorgeschriebenen Angelpapieren(im Osten braucht man doch zum Fischereischein eine zusätzlich Angelerlaubnis)?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. März 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

#r ....schön zusammengeschrieben Jelle.....
Nun das Ganze noch ein klein wenig abrunden und dann kann man sowas auch veröffentlichen....
 #6


----------



## theactor (29. März 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

HI,

ich habe mal versucht etwas zu "runden" und Jelle zugeschickt.
Mal sehen, was er dazu meint! 

 #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. März 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

Jo das sieht schon echt gut aus. Tolle Arbeit Jelle. 
Steve hats schon gesagt, bei uns wird eine extra Ostsee Angelberechtigung für die Angelei in den Küstengewässern benötigt. Das sollte dort noch mit eingearbeitet werden.


----------



## Blauortsand (29. März 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

Jo freut mich dass ihr das schon so fast für lesbar haltet und besonders freue ich mich den korrigiertor jetzt auf meiner Seite zu haben!!


----------



## Blex (29. März 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

@ Blauortsand:
Die Ausarbeitung ist Dir wirklich sehr sehr gut gelungen! #6 
Da kann ich nur sagen : HUT AB!  #r 

Ich denke auch, daß so ziemlich alles enthalten ist, was dort hineingehört.

Falls es eine Wahl zum *Boardie des Jahres* gibt, möchte ich Blauortsand nominieren.   

Gruß A.......Blex


----------



## Blauortsand (29. März 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*



> Falls es eine Wahl zum Boardie des Jahres gibt, möchte ich Blauortsand nominieren



Ich nehme nicht an - es sei den ich breche doch den vom Nordangler eingeforderten "Magischen Meter"!!!

Ich glaube mann kann vielleicht den Knigge evéntuell noch was weiter ausarbeiten z.B. 
-Mindestmaße Lachs in SH 60cm
-Was ist ein Steelhead?
-Wie verhält man sich auf dem Kutter (Rutenanbinden und um 7.00h auf seinen Platz bestehen :r )
-....

Vielleicht ist das dann doch schon zu umfassend?
Macht euch doch noch mal nen paar Gedanken!


----------



## theactor (29. März 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

HI,

Zumindest das mit dem Steelhead finde ich gut (   BOS); 
Gerade vor ein paar Tagen konnte ich eine in WH bewundern.
Ich denke schon, dass einige gar nicht wissen, was das ist, wie man sie sicher bestimmen kann (typische Merkmale) und dass/ob man sie entnehmen kann/darf etc!
Einige werden sicherlich Steelheads im guten Glauben, eine Mefo zu vertilgen, gen Magen führen.. nein?!

Als  MefoAnfänger wäre es mir bestimmt so gegangen...


----------



## Blex (29. März 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

Qall  Ich nominiere ihn trotzdem - auch ohne _magischen Meter_  !!!! :z 

O.K. - der Vollständigkeit halber sollte das Mindestmaß des Lachses mit aufgenommen werden. Allerdings denke ich, daß ein newcomer gar nicht bemerkt, daß einen Lachs anstatt einer Meerforelle gelandet hat. ;+ Und die "alten Hasen werden das Mindestmaß für Lachs ja wohl kennen.#c

Über die Steelheads würde ich nicht viel oder eher gar nichts schreiben , weil auch hier im Eifer des Gefechts ein Küstenunerfahrener bestimmt aus einem Steelhead eine Meerforelle macht ohne es zu merken. Hält er sich dann aus Unwissenheit an die Regeln für die Meerforellen, macht er doch eigentlich nicht viel falsch, auch wenn es für Steelheads eigentlich keine Mindestmaße gibt. Im Gegenzug, könnte es hingegen aber passieren, daß jeder untermaßige Fisch plötzlich als Steelhead erkannt wird für den ja keine Mindestmaße vorgeschrieben sind. ;+

Für das Verhalten auf Kuttern sollte man vielleicht bei Gelegenheit einen Kutterknigge im entsprechenden Forum entwerfen. Ansonsten würde die Aufnahme von Regeln auf Kuttern hier wohl den Rahmen sprengen.

Ansonsten würde ich keine Änderungen vornehmen und hätte auch keine weiteren Vorschläge.

Gruß A...Blex   #:


----------



## Blauortsand (29. März 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

Ja vielleicht noch nen Kutterknigge und nen AB Wörterbuch!


----------



## Blex (30. März 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

@ Blauortsand

Versteh das bitte nicht falsch! Ich meinte damit nicht, daß hier 20 einzelne Bände zum Verhalten und Umgang mit Mensch und Fisch für jede Angelart und das Board verfasst werden sollen. Ich meinte eher, daß man sich beim "*Küsten*-Knigge" auch vorerst auf die Verhaltensmaßregeln an der Küste beschränken sollte, um nicht einen riesigen Katalog zu bekommen. #d

Ich denke, daß den keiner mehr lesen würde, wenn er zu umfangreich ist :b

Ursprungsgedanke war doch die "newcomer" und alle bei denen es noch angebracht ist, mit diesen Regeln vetraut zu machen weil es momentan an der Küste teilweise zugeht wie in "Wild-West".  :r 

Deshalb meinte ich, daß, falls es auf den Kuttern ebenso zugeht und Bedarf besteht, ein ähnliches Dokument von den Betroffenen erarbeitet werden sollte. Da ich kein Kutterangler bin kann ich allerdings den Handlungsbedarf gar nicht beurteilen.  #c

Gruß A.....Blex


----------



## theactor (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

HI,

Der "KÜSTENKNIGGE" ist nun in seiner Endversion fertig!   
Und er ist im MAGAZIN MAI 2004 nachzulesen: HIER 

Bei Interesse stellen wir aber auch gerne hier nochmal die Endversion ein!

Viel Spaß beim Küstenkniggen!


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

Jungs das ist allerbeste Arbeit #r 

Wirklich fein. Ihr habt ein kühles Blondes bei mir auf Tasche #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

Na das ahbt ihr aber sauber hin bekommen, beste Arbeit Jungs. #6


----------



## Medo (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

@Jelle

wie gewohnt, *TOP*.

Super Dingens Jelle!!


----------



## marioschreiber (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

Ich habe den "Küstenknigge" jetzt in meine Homepage eingefügt!
Wer noch...?

Angeln auf Meerforelle


----------



## Medo (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

@ mario

schaut gut aus!

Mal schauen ob ich mit "Mefo" weiterkomme!


----------



## Blauortsand (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

Super Mario!


----------



## Blex (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

Ich werd ihn demnächst auch einfügen, falls es Recht ist.

Sind Irgendwelche besonderen Fußnoten erwünscht?
z.B.: _Erarbeitet von Jelle Holm & Sönke Städtler_

Gruß A.....Blex


----------



## Broder (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

Moin,
finde ich ist ne gute Sache, ich habe noch keine HP die was hermacht-Baustelle - aber ich denke es genügt auch so, wenn auf den  Meerforellenanglerpages das eingeklingt-linkt ist- ....vielleicht bringts was...ich meine das sich auch welche danach richten...
Auch ein interessanter Ansatz-Trick ist die "ungeschriebenen" Gesetzte unter die geschriebenen Gestetze zu mischen...Pschüüü...ok ok schon zuviel Verraten :q 
Eigentlich möchte ich noch bitten die Unterscheidung Lachs - Mefo aufzunehmen auch wenn der eine oder andere sich nicht vorstellen kann das das geht bzw, daß es hier in der Ostsee tatsächlich Lachse gibt- aber wenn doch dann landen diese auch an der Angel- sollte man schon beachten, denn bei dem Mindestmaß von 60  #h vielleicht können wir dann bald sogar wieder Lachse angeln wie unsere Vorfahren.....


----------



## Blauortsand (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

Mein Name muß da nicht drunterstehen wäre vielleicht schön, dass da vielleicht sowas von Gemeinschaftsarbeit von Anglerboardmembern druntersteht oder so!
Würde mich aufjedenfall freuen, wenn der Knigge auf ein paar verschiedenen HPs erscheint!



> Ich werd ihn demnächst auch einfügen, falls es Recht ist



aufjedenfall sollte der KK für alle frei verfügbar sein!!!


----------



## havkat (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

@Mario

Dreckfuhler! 



> Es ist wirklich Kunst, gefärbte Fische von einem Köder zu überzeugen!



Da fehlt´n "keine", wa? 

@Blex



> Sind Irgendwelche besonderen Fußnoten erwünscht?
> z.B.: Erarbeitet von Jelle Holm & Sönke Städtler



Kann nicht schaden, oder?


----------



## Blex (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

@ havkat

Die Frage war nicht ob eine Fußnote darunter soll (ist wohl logisch), sondern ob eine besondere Fußnote darunter soll.

_"Kann nicht schaden, oder?"_ ist dabei eine ziemlich unbefriedigende Antwort.  :q

Werd mir was einfallen lassen.  #: 

Gruß A.....Blex  ##


----------



## marioschreiber (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

Hey Vaddi, da sieht man mal wieder wie genau du liest !
Ich habe den Text aus dem AB-Magazin kopiert.
Ist mir nicht aufgefallen, macht so aber auch mehr Sinn


----------



## havkat (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

@Mario

Wenn´s um Silber geht lese ich immer genau. 

@Blex

Aaachsooo! Dann solltest du den beiden "Creators" mal ´ne mail schicken, ob sie irgenwelche Sonderwünsche haben.


----------



## Medo (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

z.B.

createt by BOS & Gundulas inside Manager


----------



## Maddin (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

Gute Idee das mit dem auf die Homepage nehmen! So wird der Knigge viel schneller bekannt #6 

Werd ich auch demnächst in Angriff nehmen....und das mit der Fußnote können wir ja allgemein festlegen, odä?

Martin


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

Na prima, also wen nes so gewünscht wird werde ich den Knigge natürlich gerne auch auf meiner Seite einbauen. #6


----------



## Maddin (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

Ist drauf! Danke nochmal an Jelle und Sönke, echt klasse!


----------



## Blauortsand (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*



> ob sie irgenwelche Sonderwünsche haben.



sicher z.B. ne sportliche Ü95! `
Ansonsten wäre mir wirklich nicht an meinem Namen darunter gelegen nicht weil ich die Dinge im Knigge nicht vertzreten kann sondern vielmehr sehe ich das Ergebniss als Arbeit vieler Boardies und Sönke und ich haben nur ein bisserl sortiert!
Also nochmal wenn dann was drunter stehen soll dann sowas wie :

Ein Gedankenanstoß erstellt von Mitgliedern des Anglerboards - oder wie auch immer!


----------



## Blauortsand (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

Ach ja freut mich unheimlich, dass das dann jetzt auf ein paar HPs gelangt!!!
War ja auch mal angedacht, ob dass nicht irgendwo mal im AB fest verankert wird aber ist irgendwie in Vergessenheit geraten und bei MeFo+BB ist ja eh schon soviel fest verankert!?!?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*



			
				Jelle schrieb:
			
		

> sicher z.B. ne sportliche Ü95!


 ....wir woll'n doch nicht gleich übertreiben  :q  :q 
Aber die Idee mit der HP ist nicht verkehrt....ich baue das Ganze auch gleich mit ein....


----------



## Blex (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*



> ....wir woll'n doch nicht gleich übertreiben


Wie übertreiben? Er hat doch schon Abstriche gemacht. Irgendwie erinnere ich mich noch, daß irgendwo "_der magische Meter_ gefordert wurde.  :q  :q  :q 

Ich hab ihn drin ------ den Knigge !!!  #v 

Gruß & Petri A.....Blex  ##


----------



## Blauortsand (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

#v  #v  #v Meter, Meter, Meter,.... #v  #v  #v


----------



## marioschreiber (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

Endlich wird die Arbeit belohnt.....


----------



## Blex (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*



> Meter, Meter, Meter,....


Soviel zum Thema Abstriche!  :q  :q  :q 

Gruß & Meter-Petri für Jelle !  #v


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*



			
				Jelle schrieb:
			
		

> Meter, Meter, Meter,


....  #d  #d 


			
				Blex schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel zum Thema Abstriche


  :q  :q


----------



## Blauortsand (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

Ist ja gut jetzt! Ich freue mich auch über schöne 60er und der Meter wird wohl ein Traum bleiben ist auch OK!


----------



## theactor (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

Hey, das finde ich ja super! 
Freut mich auch seehr, dass der Knigge jetzt über div. Homepages publiker wird! #6  #h 

Greetz,
Sönke


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

@Metersand & Freuactor
habe auch geupdated.....
@Jelle.....60 cm ist schon geil, aber steh doch ruhig dazu....1 mtr. wäre gigantisch geil......


----------



## theactor (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

@Diggler: hab grad schon geschaut...#6 supi!!

Hmmm..ich würde mich grad über überhaupt eine schöne maßige freuen - 
wenn ich meine "Konstitution" nach dem Fang des 72er Zanders sehe... und mir jetzt noch vorstelle, eine Ü80er Mefo zu landen müsste ich in der Nähe eines Krankenhauses fischen um eine Ü-berlebenschance zu haben  (thehatsichkaputtgefreuttor)

#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

...Krankenhaus..??? neee mein Lieber...bei Deinem Glück müsste glatt 'ne neue HP erstellt werden...."Killermefo frisst Küstenangler"  :q  :q  :q


----------



## theactor (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

..wäre eine wirklich gute Alternative..
Gundi sucks! 
Brauch mal nen Wechsel ins Salzwasser  

*rettet actor: baltic sea edition (und um die wie-immer-peinlichen Deutschuntertitel zuzfügen - Der Verdauungstrakt des Grauens 2*

#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

..wieso des Grauens..... "Mein Leben mit dem Verdauungssaft"...wäre auch kein schlechter Titel....ich geh# da jetzt mal drüber schlafen   
Morgen ist wieder früh Tag und die kleinen Racker am Wasser wollen wieder meinen Trockenfliegen mampfen  :q 
Haut rein Männers  #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Küstenknigge die 2te*

So, ich hab den Knigge nun auch eingebaut. Is schon gut dat Ding und noch besser wenn es so viele Angler wie möglich lesen.  #4  #v


----------

